# Angelfish



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I purchased 2 silver Angelfish about 3 years ago to control an overpopulation of Endler's Livebearers in my 90 gallon community tank. They did the job too well, and all of my Endler's disappeared, much to my regret. As the Angelfish matured, one became very dominant and constantly harassed the other. I eventually had to rehome the subdominant fish to my 150 gallon tank, where he gets along fine with the Uaru, Severums and Geophagus.

I recently added 5 juvenile Angelfish to the 150 gallon tank. The existing adult Angelfish shows little interest in the juveniles. However, whenever I try moving the dominant Angelfish from the 90 gallon to the 150 gallon, the formerly subdominant Angelfish constantly harasses the formerly dominant Angelfish that I moved over.

Is there any way that I'm going to be able to keep the 2 adult Angelfish together in the same tank?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i would try removing both from 150, wait a day or two, then reintroduce at same time to 150. this way neither one will think its their tank to protect. hopefully the 150 is big enough were they wont start fighting again. unfortunately we sometimes forget how nasty they can be because of their appearance.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't really have the tanks to do that. If I put them both in the 90, they will fight.

I was hoping that adding 5 more Angels would help, but I guess that they are too small to make a difference.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

my only other thought would be to try feeding them some frozen food. either mysis or brine shrimp ince or twice a week. if they were used to eating endlers and niw are not this may be causing some aggression. the shrimp may give them that little bit of meat they are used to and calm them down. its worth a shot.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

In a tank that size, they will more than likely settle down over time when the dominant one has established it's dominance and the harassment will lessen. No guarantee of course, as some angels are just nasty.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The guy in the 150 tank has been there about 2 years, so he hasn't eaten any live fish since moving. The last time that I put them together, the one resident in the 150 chased the other for about 3 days before I moved one back to the 90.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

so heres what u do. But the new angel that you were adding into some type of see-through container a little hermit crab container will work fine. place container into tank and put new angel in it. the dominant male will spend a day or two trying to get at the new guy, but wont be able too. he will eventually lose interest and u can release the new guy. i have done this a few times when introducing a new fish into an aggressive tank. if u are not familiar with the crab container, they ar cheap, come in multiple sizes, and have slotted tops so water flows in and out but others cannot get in


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you wait until the small angels you bought mature, giving you (6?) adult angels in one tank and 1 adult angel in the other, you will be able to bring the lone angel into the tank with the other 6 and the aggression will be spread out and eventually dissipate.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thats a bad idea. the angels that grow out together will be used to eachother. when u introduce 1 new angel it will be targeted by all of the angels that are in there now. i'm kinda suprised that this was even suggested. only way that aggression would be dispersed is by adding multiple at once


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> thats a bad idea. the angels that grow out together will be used to eachother. when u introduce 1 new angel it will be targeted by all of the angels that are in there now. i'm kinda suprised that this was even suggested. only way that aggression would be dispersed is by adding multiple at once


I said something surprising?  
I really thought it'd work.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The adult Angelfish in the 150 has absolutely no interest in the juveniles, even though they are growing very quickly. I'll try bringing the other adult over once the other guy takes an interest in the juveniles. That way the aggression will be spread around.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

go get two more adults, add the 2 new adults and the one thats getting picked on into 150 at the same time. you'll be all set.


----------

